# Who Needs OSHA?



## GraceAndDrew (Oct 20, 2017)

Check this out! Not safe at all but man they can crank it out!

Mother of all tenoning jigs at 7:15.

No tenoning jig needed at 12:23.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, so many cringe worthy safety concerns with that video.

The rail tenon cutter would become a baseball pitching machine if anything ever fell on the bit.

And that tablesaw blade fully elevated above the table… yikes!

That little mortising machine is pretty slick though, I like the "stick shift" lever for the left-right adjustments.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't get it. Isn't working in a furniture factory for 50 cents a day in their bare feet while someone records video on a camera that costs more than the workers make in a year pretty much done everywhere?

Pinto, that's a pretty sweet mortising machine. I have one of those. That guy wasn't using it right. You're supposed to rest it in your lap so it doesn't tip like it was for him.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Did you notice all the employees were young? They never get to be old employees.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Man I couldn't hardly watch him around the jointer or the bandsaw. Fellas done nice looking work tho.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Did you notice all the employees were young? They never get to be old employees.
> 
> - AandCstyle


In a lot of places, human life seems to be worth a lot less than here (I'm in the US). Not that I agree with it, but that's what it's like. I remember reading a magazine article in the '80s by a couple of guys who biked across Africa. It was not unusual to find human "road kill". Someone hits them in their vehicle and just keeps on driving, leaving them dead or dying. "Only" getting maimed is probably just part of the employment landscape for these guys, I guess. And once they can't perform, they're gone. It hasn't been that long, even in the US, where that would have happened. I'll agree with you on the old guys working there. Maimed, you're gone…there is someone standing at the door waiting to take your place.


----------



## GraceAndDrew (Oct 20, 2017)

At least we now know where the furniture on Wayfair.com comes from!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hey a HCM that doesnt jamb the chisel ! I want one of those.

It may be a bit primitive in our environment but all the tools cutting edges are spot on


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Some of that equipment looks disturbingly like what was in Pop-pop's cabinet shop. Seriously. 
Noting that they work barefoot reminds me of the joke about the carpenter in Dubai who was given the choice of having either a hardhat or steel toed shoes. he chose the hard hat and when asked why noted "Tink about dis. I am having TEN toes, but I am only having vun head!".....
Having been to India with my wife, who is from new Delhi, the comment made earlier about the value of human life in other countries is completely true. Among other scary sights, I saw young men operating the reciprocal "bow style" grinders used for the final fittings of various stones which are inlaid in marble. Every one of them had actually ground the ends off the fingers of their right hands, leaving only vestiges of fingernails. It was an "educational" trip on many levels.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Thank you NAFTA and TATFTA!


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

When I started woodworking in the mid 1970's, those kinds of woodworking practices were commonplace and I know one rocking chair maker whose process is still like that. He has been doing it that way for close to 50 years. Skill and care can compensate for a lot dangerous equipment.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

> When I started woodworking in the mid 1970 s, those kinds of woodworking practices were commonplace and I know one rocking chair maker whose process is still like that. He has been doing it that way for close to 50 years. Skill and care can compensate for a lot dangerous equipment.
> 
> - ArtMann


Not to mention TERROR will teach you to lee them digits out of harms way!


----------

